

Show HN: Which stores are open near you? - thecodemonkey
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/whats-open-nearby/id492301344

======
dsschnau
How did you collect all the data you needed for this?

~~~
thecodemonkey
To explain the tech behind this: What we do is a little different than most
other services.

While Yelp, Google and others provide business hours, they're mostly user-
submitted which means that somebody has to report an error before the hours
can be updated - it also means that people can report anything as store hours
even though they might be wrong.

We are getting almost all our business hours directly from the stores and sync
with them weekly, which (hopefully) increases the quality of the data quite a
bit.

